# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.6.1 released:

## mohamed73

*- Added I9082, S6810P, S6310, S6312 full support. 
- Added I547, S7562 IMEI Repair support.*   *Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available for download:
-On الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro support area.*

----------

